# Yosemite & Mono Lake Pics



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are some shots from my last trip. I will add more park photos tomorrow, I went to photograph Mono Lake. I have more photos and the story on my blog. 
www.blondeanddangerous.com

I will be around more soon, I am moving and trying to catch up from being gone. So I may not be on as much as normal until I get settled in the new place.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome home Melissa!!! Incredibly gorgeous pics! BREATHTAKING!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

those are awesome shots Melissa. I love the the first two with the pinks it almost like a painting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Those things are still totally bizarre! Neat photos, Melissa. I really like that third one with the reflection in the water and the soft ripples.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, those are amazing pictures! I love Mono Lake... it is so peaceful there. My favorite picture is also the third one with the reflection in the lake. Great photos!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

lovelovelovelovelovelove. I MUST go there. It's now on the vacaction short list. 
Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yosemite pics.... .

Thanks everyone! Glad to be home and finally getting MOVED!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Few more... You can click on any of these and see them bigger.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful, Melissa. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, I love those shots of the trees! I've been to Yosemite many many times and those pictures just take me back there. Beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa,

You have such an incredible eye for just the right shot. Those look like postcard pictures. They're simply magnificent.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great shots Melissa, you are very talented.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, those are absolutely beautiful. Do you sell your photography? or license it through stock houses? I guess I missed this, where are you moving to? staying in Dallas? thanks for sharing those great photos.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
Those are some of the prettiest pictures I have ever seen!Simply breathtaking!:yo:Hats off to you.......wow!:yo:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG those pictures are wonderful its amazing you have capitured the beauty of the lake and mt, welcome back and I hope your move gets done fast and you have some time to relax:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

Thans for sharing your art, the photographs are absolutely gorgeous. You have a gift for taking just the right shots and your pictures look more like arwork than pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
Those are perfect. With all your photographs, you definitely have a way with light. They way you capture the light on the trees, the rocks, etc is absolutely amazing. Are you there all day waiting for the light or do you just have a photographer clock inside you? 

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Melissa,

Absolutely beautiful photos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful photos Melissa. It's like looking at postcards. Thank you for sharing them with us.

Susan


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW Melissa, i have never been there & now you are making me want to visit there even more! THey almost dont look real they are so incredible.

Do you, by chance, have one of the bear you saw on your porch?? I would love to see that!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Melissa, those pictures are breathtaking. Did you use filters, or were those actual colors? Just beautiful. Also, what camera did you use?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Love the photos Melissa! We visited Yosemite in August. Such a beautiful place!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Melissa, stunning photos. You are so gifted! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I hope I don't skip anyones questions.... 

I'm moving to Dallas, not very far away just a better house. 
Seeing the "light" used to be trial and error. Now I have learned to look for it. I shot a lot of these at either sunrise or sunset. Its SO much better this time of day, and I did use my tripod. It sucks to get up early, but once you are up its the best time of day! Simply gorgeous. 

I didn't use any filters...only because Im forgetful and left them home. The sky was really blue. I didn't have to do a whole lot to them in PS, but I do punch them up, something I have to do with all digital photographs. 

I dont sell them, but I am going to start. Its just hard to get it organized. Im going to make a collection of landscape and animal photos. Im no where near as good as some of the hard core landscape photographers. 

I loved it there, Im hitting a lot of National Parks this year so you will see a lot of images.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I used a Canon 5d on all of these. Its my middle camera, my big one is too heavy to lug around if I don't have to. I will be taking it to Africa though.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't have the shot of the bear. The night shot of the hotel is when he was climbing on our porch. I tried to lighten one a whole lot to see if I could get him, but I couldn't tell. I didn't have a flash so Im sure its a good thing, it may have pissed him off!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Just gorgeous....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I used a Canon 5d on all of these. Its my middle camera, my big one is too heavy to lug around if I don't have to. I will be taking it to Africa though.


Great photos!!! I love photography. 
Cameras----It sounds like the 3 bears. 
Would you mind if I asked what your other 2 cameras are?:ear: 
Sally


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

M, I'm a photog nut and I love that first photo the best... gorgeous colors. Way to go!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to have that first picture, it is truly amazing. It reminds me of an artist I like whom starts all her paitings by paiting the whole canvas red. Amazing work.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely stunning photos!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a Canon 20d, ( dont use it much, but it has a flash so its good for quick shots) 
A Canon 5d ( I use this most)
A Canon 1ds ( outdated and I am about to replace it with a 1dmarkIII which will become my primary camera)

I also have a Leica M8, ( which is in the shop) as soon as I get it back, I will be shooting a ton with it and putting a daily photo on my blog. I bought it used so I had to send it in immediately for repair. Its an awesome camera!!!!!! All manual, doesn't even have auto focus. Love it!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Melissa, is it true that once you get moved in across from "sin city" that you'll be put on house arrest???ound: :angel: :help:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I was kind of wanting to put in a underground tunnel straight to the mall with one of those moving sidewalks. hehe.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Melissa,
I liked the bear pictures on your blog. Even with bad lighting they are nice! We joked after our Yosemite trip that all our animal pictures looked like ones you see of Sasquatch or the Loch Ness Monster: "look, right there, it really is a bear/deer! Can't you see it??"


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa,
The first two pics almost look unreal. Were those the colors you saw when not looking through the lens? How magnificent!!!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Melissa, those photos are incredible thanks for sharing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful photo's Melissa. I'm really looking forward to the shots you will take in Africa. That is my dream vacation.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im telling yall... we need to organize a Havanese Forum Africa trip.. hehe... 
The petes pond forum people do it, so can we!

Oh and thanks everyone, I just LOVE being out in the parks.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You never seem to amaze me Melissa Maybe I should take a photo shop we have a good one here at a jr college I do have a cannon 50 with tons of lens how to use them I have no idea I just have them I love how you take your pictures GREAT JOB


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I think my fav is the ones with the reflection in the water I love reflections And your right if you would of had your flash on it would of pissed off the bear.They just dont like them G I wonder why LOL I took hubby up to the sequoias national forrest and he took pic of bear poopie EWW I told Hubby see honey bears do poop in the wood HEE TEEE then here gos my mom look real close and you can see what they just ate hahaha so he did LOL he yells out Berries only my hubby he is such a city boy. My parents live 20 miles for the sequoias national forest and it is wonderful there ever time I visit them I have to go there to get back with nature


----------

